# CV Joints



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Are the CV joints compatible with the A6? I'm having a hard time finding an Allroad in the junkyard but I can find an A6.

Oh this is a 2003 Allroad


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Just buy the C/V joints thru Blauparts or ECS, et al. The junkyard part is keying me in on a potential half-shaft replacement? 

If that's the case, then no, you gotta find allroad specific half-shafts for the axles as they're hollow. Definitely different from the run of the mill C5 A6 and I have no idea why.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Ixomeneus said:


> Just buy the C/V joints thru Blauparts or ECS, et al. The junkyard part is keying me in on a potential half-shaft replacement?
> 
> If that's the case, then no, you gotta find allroad specific half-shafts for the axles as they're hollow. Definitely different from the run of the mill C5 A6 and I have no idea why.


 I'd do either. I don't particularly find a full shaft replacement that much more difficult on a car. 

SO if I understand correctly, you're saying a full shaft from an A6 is a Yes? Half-shaft A6, No.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd just change out the C/V joints unless the axles really looked jacked up on both ends (the half shafts that is...). 

And what are you referring to on the 'full shaft' thing? There's two half shafts from the front differential. 4 C/V joints total on the front axle, 2 inner and 2 outer.


----------

